# Good Radar Dectectors



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Im looking to buy a good radar dectector. Anyone have any recomendations under 200. Im looking at the Whistler Pro-73. Opinions Welcome. :cool


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

If you are gonna spend 200 bucks on one, you should consider rounding up another hundred and getting the escort 8500. That's what I would do anyway.:cheers


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

Very, very happy with the escort 8500 here. Got the blue readout to match my blue interior. Silly use of $50, but there you have it.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> Im looking to buy a good radar dectector. Anyone have any recomendations under 200. Im looking at the Whistler Pro-73. Opinions Welcome. :cool



A guy I work with has the Whistler and feels like it was a good value.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

*Beltronics 995*

I've had the 995 and am very happy with it. Now that Bel and Escort are one and the same, I've heard that the 995 and the Escort 8500 are pretty much the same. Someone more knowledgeable than I may know more on that score.

Jim Miller


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

ive got the silver bullit but im thinking of replacing it with the valentine one. it was supposably rated #1 . one thing to remember the price of a good radar detector is the price of a ticket.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Before I got this car I ran with the Passport cordless models. I knew I would need the absolute best for this beast and bought the top of the line BEL built-in system with front and rear mounted jammers and remote. Little green light on my speedo is the only thing you'll see. Also has a little speaker underneath the dash that alerts you with sound and signal its receiving. Kinda pricey at $1500 plus installation but one ticket at the wrong time more than justifies the cost.

JET


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Escort 7500 or 8500.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

malum in se said:


> Very, very happy with the escort 8500 here. Got the blue readout to match my blue interior. Silly use of $50, but there you have it.


:agree 

I've got the 8500 (Red) go figure  



No ticket yet :willy:


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Before I got this car I ran with the Passport cordless models. I knew I would need the absolute best for this beast and bought the top of the line BEL built-in system with front and rear mounted jammers and remote. Little green light on my speedo is the only thing you'll see. Also has a little speaker underneath the dash that alerts you with sound and signal its receiving. Kinda pricey at $1500 plus installation but one ticket at the wrong time more than justifies the cost.
> 
> JET


Where can I get this?


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

I love my solo s2 cordless by escort. The price is around $329 but well worth it. No cord to deal with and can use it on my sportbike also. The 2 AA batteries last around a month. Great protection for ( x, k, ka, and laser) . Has saved me many tickets in the last 2 years and has paid for itself many times over. 
http://www.escortradar.com/solo.htm


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Escort and Bell Labs of Canada recently merged. I have a Bell Labs, and it DON't MISS NOTHING!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

V1 is the only way to go if you're serious about detecting The Man.


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

V1 here!


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> Where can I get this?


I got mine through my stereo shop.........they're available online also.


JET


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a Bel RSX-65. It works well but.........in these days of pop radar and laser, a detector *may *help you *some *of the time. It is far from "protection". 

Your best defense lies between your ears.

Scan the road as far ahead as you can see.
Be aware of hillcrests, depressions, and curves that provide hiding places.
Be aware of other terrain features like turnarounds in the median strip that are favorite parking places for threats.
Utilize a rabbit (some poor sap) in front of you as a mine sweeper.
Pay attention to radar alerts in locations you don't normally detect them.
Pay attention to alerts in locations where you have come to expect them. They can be used to mask new real threats.
Stay out of the left lane except to pass and stay in a line with traffic ahead of you when possible.
Etc..........


----------



## BLACKJACK96 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a bel vector 945 and it works great. 

Awesome range, little falsies, and < $200 i believe. 

I tested it in the same car a escort 8500 (blue one) and they worked pretty much the same.

The escort had a few less false alarms but the important bands were the same.

HTH.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Just suck it up and get the V1, its worth every penny.


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

:agree 

I have a V1 and a Bel. The Bel detects about as well as the V1, but I find the additional info about which directional information that the V1 provides at least as valuable in sorting all the junk from the real thing - and spotting him before he spots you!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

LS7 turbo in Goat!

Copper - You're a Mad Man!  


I want one :cool


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

V1 here, but its the priciest of all.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*?*

City or Highway Mode? 


Do you think the blue display would look good with my red gauges? :cool


----------

